# X.Org install error



## User100 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi,

I get this error trying to install X.Org 7.5 from a fresh FreeBSD install.


```
gmake[2]: *** [swrast/s_texfilter.o] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/mesa'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg.
```

Anyway to solve this?


Thanks.


----------



## adamk (Aug 25, 2010)

The actual error came in the lines before what you posted.  Can you please post another dozen lines?

Adam


----------



## User100 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes sure, thanks for your reply.


```
r200_swtcl.c: In function 'triangle_twoside_unfilled':
r200_swtcl.c:978: internal compiler error: in stmt_ann, at tree-flow-inline.h:174
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
gmake[5]: *** [r200_swtcl.o] Error 1
gmake[5]: *** Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri/r200'
gmake[4]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri'
gmake[3]: *** [default] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-7.4.4/src/mesa/drivers'
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2010)

Still not enough.


----------



## User100 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, than what should I look for?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2010)

User100 said:
			
		

> Ok, than what should I look for?



Post the whole thing as a text file.  But also describe what FreeBSD version you are using.


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 25, 2010)

If all you are looking for is xorg to be up and running you might consider installing with pkg_add -r xorg.


----------



## User100 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea, I was gonna ask. How can I pipe the install into a text file? (if possible)

I just got my ftp working.

I am using the new 8.1 32bit RELEASE version.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2010)

User100 said:
			
		

> How can I pipe the install into a text file? (if possible)



See script(1).


----------



## yoshisakan (Aug 26, 2010)

It looks like its a graphics driver issue. Run `Xorg -configure`, it will auto generate a .conf file in /root. Then run `Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`  (we use retro because it will display a gray screen with an X that lets you know its working) If you see this screen, you are good, exit out by hitting ctrl+alt+F1.  You then need to reboot, move your xorg.conf.new file from root to etc/X11, then run `startx`

If any of that was redundant sorry, but if you havent done all of it, then it could very well be your problem.


----------



## User100 (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok file piped, got some new errors though and it seemed like it installed/reinstalled it from scratch, it took again 2 hours to compile/install. That is not so good.

And I can't run any Xorg commands, it simply says 
	
	



```
Xorg: Command not found
```
 startx didn't run before but now I tried it kinda did, it crashed though pretty quick with an error.

But anyway so far it doesn't work yet.


----------



## adamk (Aug 26, 2010)

Does /usr/local/bin/Xorg exist?  

It would also help if we saw the error from [cmd=""]startx[/cmd]

Adam


----------



## User100 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok here are the two links to both files:

http://www.mediafire.com/?0sh8b6x5v7t456q

http://www.mediafire.com/?5we48978jp997oo

And no, /usr/local/bin/Xorg doesn't exit.


----------



## adamk (Aug 27, 2010)

So then, Xorg didn't install completely.  I suggest trying to install the x11/xorg port again.  It should only build the missing parts.  

Adam


----------



## User100 (Aug 28, 2010)

Alright, it works now. However when I run startx 3 windows show up, login, xterm with "You have mail." and another xterm window under it with the same. And my mouse isn't working, although it was working when I installed FreeBSD.

I wanna install KDE4 eventually though.


----------



## User100 (Aug 31, 2010)

Alright I got some errors installing KDE4.

I just ran:
[CMD=""]# cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4 
# make install clean
[/CMD]

And got some errors. Here is the debugfile:

http://www.mediafire.com/?iu6obh7ugb94x4a


----------



## adamk (Aug 31, 2010)

http://stason.org/TULARC/os/linux-faq/140-GCC-Says-Internal-compiler-error.html

Personally, I'd start by checking the computer memory for errors.

Adam


----------



## User100 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok it was a memory error indeed. I fixed it. Thanks.

After I tried again and got this error:

http://www.mediafire.com/?m63xp8h43eju2z5

It seems that it can't get a port xdg-utils-1.0.2.tgz but I'm not sure.


----------

